# Trailer tack rooms-come share your pics



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Another post prompted me to start this and I thought it would be fun to see what people do with their trailer tack rooms, but maybe also give inspiration to those want to revamp their current set up.

Come share your trailer tack room pictures and organisation secrets!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Well since buying my trailer in 2014 its gone through a few tack room redesigns LOL! I have a Featherlite 2h Slant with the 24" short wall...but my short wall is actually only 16" because I had my trailer custom built to have an emergency escape door in the front stall.

I don't have any pics (well I'd have to really dig for them) of what I started with, but this is how I had it for quite awhile. Two gridwalls along the slant side, then the stock saddle rack...I hung a blanket bar and some bridle hooks on the front. This is also after I had ripped out carpeting and rhinolined floor like I did in my horse area.



























After camping last year one night and sleeping in my truck, I decided I wanted to redo my dressing room and make it so I can fit a cot in it. Little more room/privacy!

First I redid the floor. The rhinolining was just a pain to keep clean, hay just stuck to it like glue! So I bought foam puzzle piece flooring and cut it to fit.










Sorry for the blurry pic....but then I mounted this brush holder to the door. I've had it for YEARS but never had the guts to mount it into the door...SO happy I finally did!









So I installed two more grid walls along the front...took out the stock saddle rack and bought a new one so I could put it more in the front...bought a swinging blanket bar and mounted that to the back wall...









Also installed a 25 gallon water tank! I've always just carried a 5 gallon water canteen thing...









Showing how to cot I got fits.








For actually sleeping in there, I'll move saddles to the back of trailer. Giving me a ton more space. 

Is it perfect? No...will I think of more ideas? Probably. For starters I'd love to figure out a way to move my spare tire out of the dressing room. I used to always keep square bale in the dressing room, kept it in one of those full bale bags....well it would always get hay EVERYWHERE! So I moved it to the horse area. I don't have a rear tack so the back stall is HUGE, I was able to just tie the bale bag to the wall back there by the door. I also added a little mount on the back door to hang my pitchfork for cleaning it out!

If I could figure out a way to move my spare tire, I'd probably try and build a small cabinet of some kind to gl along the front? For hoof boots/the detachable pads for my treeless saddles...I put velcro on the walls and then used the velcro on the boots/pads to attach to it! Keeps them off the floor.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is a hot mess right now. This is a really old picture from when we were camping years ago....


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Oh man mine is so packed I'm glad I don't have any pictures ! We only have a rear tack in our trailer because the front is a weekender. I would kill for a trailer with a mid tack (on my lottery winning bucket list) but we make do with what we have. We have a 4 horse trailer so the stock rack has 4 saddle spaces on it. We currently have 5 saddles in there (brought 3 horses to the last ride so one for each, plus DH bought a saddle from a friend while we were there, plus a friend needed to borrow all the stuff off my English saddle so it was easier to bring the whole thing) Thankfully DH just bought me a trailer organizer for our anniversary so that's clipped to the bars on the window and holds all the grooming/flyspray/various items. We keep some feed at the bottom and spare water buckets which usually have Chico's Renegades in them when we aren't riding. There's a bridle bar on the upper right which is over stuffed and I hung another rack from the top saddle rack which holds our helmets. The saddle pads are shoved on top of the saddles and bell boots/SMB's/spare fly masks are Velcro-ed around the saddle racks. For rides we put hay and 4 of the 6-gallon water containers in the first stall (although we're buying one of those 35 gallon tanks for the back of the truck).


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is mine - 2H Trails West Aventure MX:









Put the Pro Choice organizer on the door.









It came with the water tank (LOVE having that!); the plastic box is for grooming tools.









It came with the hooks and has some lower (where the leather curb straps are are where the lower hooks are)









Shower bucket on the left; buckets under the saddle rack; Rtic cooler for my drinks.









Use a lot of magnetic hooks (which is what the hat (that is not my show hat) is on); thank goodness my trailer is steel!









Saddle blanket bar & extra pads up top.


----------

